# [SOLVED] usb DVB TV tuner does not work after kernel update

## Nitro_146

Hi,

I am using a Avermedia volar black HD stick that was working using af9013 driver under 2.6.37-r4

After upgrading to 2.6.39-r3 the stick is not recognised anymore :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 1-2: new high speed USB device number 6 using ehci_hcd
> 
> usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=07ca, idProduct=850a
> ...

 

If I load the af9013 module, nothing happens.

After some search, It seems that my .config does not have the CONFIG_DVB_USB anymore ... maybe it has disapeared between 2.6.37 and 2.6.39. It might not be the problem tough.

some emerge info :

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6300_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3
> ...

 

Edit : after a reboot under 2.6.37, everything works :

dmesg output

 *Quote:*   

> usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
> 
> usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=07ca, idProduct=850a
> 
> usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
> ...

 

----------

## Jaglover

Probably you used make oldconfig and it screwed it up for you. I'm running 3.0.4 and DVB_USB is present.

----------

## Nitro_146

Thank's for your answer.

I did use "make oldconfig" because I tought it was the best way to upgrade kernel. Is it a better one ?

Anyway, I can't find in menuconfig the place to activate USB-DVB. Anyone could tell me the path ?

----------

## Jaglover

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

While in menuconfig, hit / to search.

----------

## Nitro_146

Thank you, I finally make it work. Your link was helpful !

Using make oldconfig made some configuration options for DVB disappear (including the DVB_USB) !

Starting from the old .config with make config showed all options. this is wierd !

----------

